# okaloosa island peir



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

whats going on out there?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Its been much like Pensacola but a bit slower, looks like the AM is better for Kings right now at OIP, spainsh have been good but are hit and miss, mostly in the draw.


----------

